# [paid spam] 2011 Motobecane Le Champ Ti Heat SRAM Rival with Easton EA90SL's for sale



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

excellent condition, size 56, ad is here.


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

"Wow! That's the cat's ass!"


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

potholered70 said:


> "Wow! That's the cat's ass!"


I've never heard that one before.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

SOLD, thanks for looking.


----------

